# Pictures of my son! WARNING: Cuteness overload lol!



## janwa09 (Apr 17, 2008)

We took our 6 month-old son Brandon Lucas to a studio 2 weeks ago and just got ahold of some of the pictures!  My son smiles a lot so we had no problems getting some shots of him doing so.  This was a good bonding experience with my husband as well....watching our little one all cute and adorable (yes, I am loving my own lol) made us teary-eyed a bit hehe.

This is my favourite....
































Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## Dawn (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh what a cutie!!  I could just squeeeeeeze him he is so adorable!  Thanks for sharing our pic's with us.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Apr 17, 2008)

He's a little Buddha just like my son. They are SO cute when they are chubby like that. He is totally adorable.


----------



## Jot (Apr 17, 2008)

so so cute x


----------



## Patricia (Apr 17, 2008)

aw so cuuuuute!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 17, 2008)

Nawwww what a pretty little bubba! Gotta love those baby bee outfits!


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 17, 2008)

He is too cute!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Apr 17, 2008)

Cutie, Cutie, Cutie


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 17, 2008)

Awww, he is so adorable in the bumbleebee outfit!!  He just looks so happy!


----------



## KittieSparkles (Apr 17, 2008)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## kristina ftw! (Apr 17, 2008)

I *love *the third one! That is quite possibly one of the cutest things I have ever seen, haha.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 17, 2008)

2nd to the last is my fave! Very cute!


----------



## gracetre123 (Apr 17, 2008)

cute cute cute!!! oh I love his smile!!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 17, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  wwwww cuuuuuuuuuuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 17, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------



## frocher (Apr 17, 2008)

He's too cute!  I love his cheeks!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 17, 2008)

he's SO chubby omg lol those pics are so anne geddes or whatever...glad to hear it was a good bonding experience


----------



## janwa09 (Apr 17, 2008)

Aww thanks so much everyone! Yup we do call him our little buddha and our mini sumo wrestler hehe.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 17, 2008)

aww cute!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Apr 18, 2008)

He is BEYOND adorable!!! Those pictures are the cutest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## bluelagoon (Apr 18, 2008)

He must be such a happy baby. His personality shines through. SUCH a cutie. Congragulations to your husband and you on such an adorable little guy


----------



## fjc62701 (Apr 18, 2008)

Your baby is the most cutest baby ever. You are very blessed.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 18, 2008)

What a beautiful baby!!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 18, 2008)

You should use those to make birthday cards...
Those in a bumblebee costume - "I just wanted to wish you a happy birzZzZZzzzZzzzday"


----------



## janwa09 (Apr 18, 2008)

^That's a great idea haha!! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Janice (Apr 18, 2008)

haha So CUTE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll babysit anytime!


----------



## User93 (Apr 18, 2008)

awesome, he is sooo cute


----------



## nikki (Apr 18, 2008)

He is so adorable!!!!


----------



## janwa09 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you!! <3<3<3


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 19, 2008)

He's SO cute! I love the second and third photos - adorable!


----------



## KAIA (Apr 23, 2008)

soooooooooooo adorable!  I wanna squeeze him so bad!!


----------



## vanillaa (Apr 23, 2008)

Ohhh mu gosh! What a cutieeee!


----------



## msmack (Apr 23, 2008)

WOW that IS a MEGA CUTENESS OVERLOAD! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## janwa09 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! <3<3


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh my God, he's so adorable and happy! Love the third bee pic, very cute


----------



## ashleydenise (Apr 26, 2008)

So cute, I love the one in the pot!


----------



## sofabean (Apr 27, 2008)

awww i love the picture of him in the pot!!


----------



## rebekah (Oct 11, 2008)

Gushsshshshh


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 12, 2008)

He is tooooo cute.... I wanna just kiss those juicy cheeks....


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG hes too cute...i wanna babysit him!!!!hes a happy baby =)


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 12, 2008)

HE IS SO ADORABLE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Haha aww, I love the bumblebee costume.


----------



## nunu (Oct 12, 2008)

so adroable!!


----------



## ApplePeace (Oct 12, 2008)

aww lovely pics...sucha doll...


----------



## pangie (Oct 16, 2008)

i have two boys and your pics makes me miss them while i'm sitting here at work!!!


----------



## LilyD0m (Oct 25, 2008)

OOOOHHHH MYYYYY GOOOOSSHH!!! he's sooooooooooooo cute!!! awwwwwwwwww!!!! God bless ur baby!


----------



## xmizlynnax (Oct 25, 2008)

what a cutie!


----------



## smexiebinks (Oct 25, 2008)

OMGSH, I just want to squeeze him!
The first and second picture have to be my favorite!


----------



## AimeeL (Oct 26, 2008)

OMG. He is just so cute! I just want to squish him!


----------



## Glimmergem (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh my gawd, he's so cute! I can't even stand it. Costumes are SO cute on the little guys! I just can't resist.

It's a good thing I don't have kids, because I'd want to put them in costumes all the time!


----------



## franimal (Oct 27, 2008)

His smile makes me smile


----------



## Humeira (Oct 29, 2008)

oh my god cutest baby ever ..


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh my god, this is beyond cute!! he is too adorable! I just wanna squeeze him!!>.<


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 1, 2008)

He is absolutely adorable!


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 13, 2008)

HOW ADORABLE!! I want to pinch his cheeks!!


----------



## .k. (Nov 13, 2008)

aww cuteness overboard indeed!


----------

